# Canning Rhubarb



## Beanjeepin (Mar 9, 2004)

I have access for free to a lot of rhubarb. I've been informed by my husband that he likes rhubarb pie (not strawberry rhubarb!) - is there any way I can can the rhubarb into pie filling to just dump into a crust later on? I've never canned before but I want to jump in with both feet this year.


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm sure you could, but some recipes for rhubarb pie aren't even as complicated as making a filling. An awesome source for all things rhubarb is www.rhubarbinfo.com.


----------



## Momma2DoubleCuties (Mar 11, 2006)

you can chop it up and freeze it too


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My favorite rhubarb pie is a rhubarb custard pie, and since you can't can that, I freeze all of mine already chopped. Then I just have to toss it with some sugar and the custard and bake it.


----------



## Momma2DoubleCuties (Mar 11, 2006)

After reading this this morning I remembered I had some in my fridge and made a rhubarb cobbler, it was sooooooooooo good and gone now.


----------

